# CYOA[Deadspace]



## Lawrence777 (Apr 18, 2016)

Taking another crack at this creative writing thing .
The rules are simple, just read along and then choose your choice at the end of each segment!

Please use *bold* so I can clearly see and count the votes for each decision and write the corresponding next segment. More mechanics may come later, but for now have fun!
- - -

​
*~Captain Hank~*​*Captain Hanks* sat down at his unit’s lunch quarters and prepared to break bread. The squad, *Andrew*, *Thomas*, and *Katerina*, sees him coming and instinctively the second in command Thomas puts down his meal and stands up to attention. “Captain.” The rest follow suit in short order, a little to Captain Hank's annoyance.

“At ease, at ease. How’s the squad holding up?” Captain Hank says as he begins to take his seat. Hank's pronunciation is full of exuberance, but his eyes hide something more sullen in nature. 
“We’re healthy and outfitted for duty sir.” Thomas answers.
“No, I mean… you guys okay after that last operation? 
. . .
“Yes sir” Thomas replies.
“The end justifies the means sir” Andrew responds in the affirmative. Katerina shakes her head at Andrew incredulously.
. . .
“..Kater-?” she meets Captain Hank's gaze.
“I feel the same goddamn way you feel about it sir, the difference is I have the balls to voice it.” She says as she gets up and walks away from the eating area.
Thomas rises almost as if the insult were against him. “What- that’s gross insubordination sir, and my responsibility” he says as he prepares to pursue Katerina.

*Captain Hank:*
1) Let Katerina go for now.[Continue talking at the table]
2) Have Captain Hank pursue Katerina himself.
3) Let Thomas discipline Katerina


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 18, 2016)

if you're going to keep writing this, i'll choose 

*1* so the plot can keep going... well i guess it could anyway. 


still 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2016)

*3) Have Thomas discipline Katerina*


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 20, 2016)

if no one else comes i can change to *3* too


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 22, 2016)

I’ll use a random number generator to break the tie.

1-50 = Let Katerina go for now. [Continue talking at the table]
51-100 = Have Thomas discipline Katerina

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Let Katerina go for now* wins.


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 22, 2016)

I've decided to make things such that the story takes place from the point of view of each member of Hank Squad rather than just the captain. This means the decision that was just made,* Let Katerina go for now*, was made by Captain Hank. I feel this adds another element to the CYOA.

Squadmates can die but the story will continue until completion or until the squad is completely wiped out. The next segment will be posted soon.


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 22, 2016)

_Outer Colony Rebellions_


The Outer Colony Rebellions were a series of interstellar wars to take place between the Earth Defense Forces and the United Independent Front, an amalgamation of colonies vying for independence from the Earth government. All expeditionary activities from prospecting to terraforming as well as the development of logistics were funded and invested in by either Earth or Mars.  As such, they took on a large role in the governance and profit of the colonies.

This tributary system of sorts continued for decades with economic and technological development on both sides. An age of piracy began due to the commercialization of smaller spacefaring vehicles to bigger and bigger segments of the population. These acts of piracy led to the rise of militarized spacefaring vessels and the birth of the EDF space navy. Excesses by the navy ultimately led to nationalistic sentiment in the colonies. Although the colonies united, almost all were subjugated and defeated by the EDF in a series of decisive skirmishes. 

The rebellions continue to this day in colonial systems furthest away from Earth where logistics have a prohibitive affect on the war effort.​

_Note: Periodic Informative post do not have options to select from. The next story segment is in development._
​


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 22, 2016)

Haha! Knew you'd see things my way lol

That's interesting, i never saw a summary like that before. it's like an interlude or like a video game loading screen


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 23, 2016)

*Captain Hanks decision: Let Katerina go for now. [Continue talking at the table] *
*~Andrew~*​

Captain Hanks put his hands up  before Thomas can rise from the table. "At ease sergeant. Let her go".

Thomas hesitated for a moment. 
"..Yes sir." 
He sat back down respecting the order but not quite seeming to agree with it.

Andrew meanwhile continued eating his meal at the table unabated, reminiscing. He had served with distinction performing classified ops as a fighter pilot back during the earlier years of the rebellions, something that earned him the opportunity to serve aboard the prestigious _EDF Atlanta_ on which he now resided. 

Andrew shifted in his seat looking out the window of the cafeteria and into the vast emptiness of space.   
"Any news from up top Captain?" 

"Yes" Captain Hanks responded.
 "It's actually the reason I came down, we've been given some specifics on the next op. Our next operation takes place in the sol system, we're already en route. Don't expect R&R though, we're to put down an insurrection taking place at the Jupiter Gaol."

"The Gaol? You mean the orbital prison? The home fleet couldn't handle that?" Andrew interjected.

Andrew rubbed his chin in thought. The rebellions had yet to cease and some of the farther colonys were still in open rebellion.
"So we're killing flies with sledgehammers now? Why would _we_ redeploy there?" Andrew inquired, already half knowing the answer.

"We don't have all the details from command yet. What we do know is discretion is important. No news of this leaves the Atlanta".
The three men nodded among each other.

A brief sound of crackling static accompanied the turning on of the _EDF Atlanta's_ speakers.
"Squads Hank, Carol, Ed....."
"Please report to the common area for debriefing."
And with that, Captain Hanks got up and headed for the meeting.



*Squadmate Andrew:*
1) Report for debriefing
2) Seek out Katherine
3) Talk to Thomas


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 23, 2016)

Guessing 2 means Katherine didn't hear the announcement or doesn't care? I wanna see her in trouble lol

And if we choose 3 we have to hear Thomas keep whining xD

I think I'll choose  *1) Report for debriefing*


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 25, 2016)

*~Captain Hanks~*​Commander Edward stood elevated overlooking the procession of men and women lining up before him. Because time was urgent, he began the presentation while soldiers continued to stream in.  Activating a computer tool on his right wrist, CO Ed brought the common area's shutters down revealing their objective, _The Gaol_ sitting silently in space.

A city sized vessel, the Gaol easily dwarfed even the capital ships of the EDF fleet such as the Atlanta. 
.

"Approximately zero nine hundred hours ago we received a distress signal from _The Gaol_, some of you may have already heard of it. The Gaol is a prison installation tasked largely with, among other things, the mining of minerals from Jupiter's moons. The distress signal contained voice audio detailing a general uprising within the prison population; we lost all contact shortly thereafter. 

Even as we prepare to dock now the ship has been unresponsive to our hails."
Ed paused before continuing.
"The vessel you see infront of you  houses thousands of inmates as well as civilian and guard personnel. There is also an armed garrison onboard to maintain order. Despite these facts, the prison has apparently undergone an altercation that was so tumultuous and so rapid none of the personnel on board are able to establish contact with us".

"The Squads assembled here today are tasked with securing the station, rescuing the civilian population  and neutralizing any rebellious elements with lethal force as necessary.This operation is anticipated to be of moderate length due to the share size of the vessel. During this time the Atlanta will be docked to provide enhanced logistics support.

"Before that, we have to send a team aboard to secure bridge controls and open the docking bay for the Atlanta. This is the first step of the reclamation. Three squads present here will be part of the initial boarding party."
Captain Hanks looked around to see his squad mates standing nearby behind him. Kate was notably absent, the other two were whispering to each other most likely their thoughts on the mission.
*~Captain Hanks~*
1)Volunteer Hank Squad for the initial boarding party
2)Remain silent and allow the CO to choose the three squads


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 25, 2016)

You're OK with going off one answer?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2016)

2)Remain silent and allow the CO to choose the three squads


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 26, 2016)

❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ said:


> You're OK with going off one answer?


Yeah I'll keep progressing the story even if there is only 1 answer, other people can join in whenever they would like to however.

The segments are posted around every other day, sorry for the long delay between segments. Sometimes I just don't feel the creative juices. The next segment will be informative followed by a choice segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (May 30, 2016)

Ok so thanks for waiting for me then  but yeah I choose *#2*

i think it's more interesting to get more dialogue and know more people if someone new comes


----------



## Lawrence777 (May 31, 2016)

_The Boarding Party_​Katherine walked through the Atlanta in thought looking to blow off steam from the kitchen conversation. In hindsight she felt she perhaps came off a little too pugnacious to her captain, but she didn’t really know any other way to effect change in the decisions of command and the crew’s military doctrine. There was something more to the Atlanta than just its history of results and success; they were the ones never asked, but none the less expected, to do those missions of a special variety. Who’s to say the prison gig wouldn’t be more of the same?

The Atlanta was swarming with personnel doing their part to prepare for the operation to retake The Gaol. She hadn’t attended the briefing but since it became public crew knowledge she had more or less pieced together the details from eavesdropping on chatter during her walk. An uprising had happened and they were going to crack down on the Gaol, the captain would have the full details.

Katherine stopped in front of the comms wing looking to chat and loiter with her friend and shipmate Diane. They likely wouldn’t be seeing each other for a while once the general deployment of the main ground division had commenced; meeting before an operation had become something traditional.

Katherine was dismayed to find Diane unavailable and actively engaged in the tactics room providing live overwatch assistance to Squads Enoch, David and Ed whom had been charged with securing the port the Atlanta would be docking in.  The tactics room came fitted with a full digital overlay of the gargantuan ship’s infrastructure allowing for birds eye view support. She wasn’t allowed to enter but could make out the voices of Diane and the squad mates she was supporting.

“This is Captain Ed, we’ve secured the bridge, and not a living soul in sight over. It’s a damn massacre.”

“Define massacre CO” Diane inquired.

“Everyone here is dead, the prisoners didn’t bother to use the garrison’s weapons apparently. These people were torn apart brutally as if a mob were upon them. There are limbs lying about. Facial recognition is identifying many of the dead as officers including the garrison’s CO. I would hazard a guess it was rage motivated due to the prisoner’s incarceration but... some inmates are among the mangled as well.”

“We haven’t encountered any hostiles yet but something doesn’t feel right. Requesting further instruction on opening the docking bay so we can extract”

“Roger that Captain please proceed to boarding controls on the bottom level of the bridge.”

The captain was guided through the procedure to open the spaceport for the Atlanta in short order.

“We’ve followed the instructions but can’t see the spaceport from here command. We can’t confirm the dock’s been opened but we do hear loud machinery on a not so distant part of the ship over.”


Diane looked across to another member in the tactics room, who had visual on The Gaol as well as it’s dock. He took off his headset and gave Diane a thumbs-up.

“We have visual the spaceport has been opened and we are able to dock. Begin extraction procedures Captain Ed over.”

..

“You are clear to begin extraction Ed, do you copy?”

“We may have drawn some unwanted attention, over- you! There stop right now I repeat sto- open fire!”

“Hostiles are abnormal, they won’t go down; there’s too many of them!”

What ensued over the radio chatter was organized chaos as the boarding party led by Diane via radio attempted their best to strategically fall back towards the personnel carrier they had arrived on all the while casualties mounted.

Captain Ed spoke again, this time at the level of a whisper.

“We’re heading through an engineering wing now, we were able to hack and seal a door behind us. The detour put us out of the way but we should be able to reach the extraction with all remaining hands“

After some time they came upon the personnel carrier with no further altercations. Diane had received some head cam footage from the team but it was shoddy and dark at best with the hostiles often taking the form of silhouettes.

Captain Ed stopped in front of the carrier and put his fist up, indicating the rest to be quiet.

--

“We need to get off this prison” a voice called out from the darkness.

“What you people let go on here... your animals.” Another voice called out.

“We’re taking the ship”. And this was a third.

Captain Ed put his SWS rifle in front of him, and a chill went down his spine when he saw a ring of prisoners point there weapons at the expedition in turn. Captain Ed had to turn his head all the way around to realize the shocking truth.

Captain Ed whispered into his mic one more time.

“Diane we’re surrounded, armed prisoners are dug in and encircling the personnel carrier as well as us. We-"

Nothing can be made out but gunfire.


----------



## ❦ Ąƙၥ∼nεε ❦ (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm still here if you wanna update


----------

